# Curtain Blind Duck Hunt



## LeadChuncker (Jul 25, 2012)

We are wanting to plan a duck hunting trip to Hatteras and was looking for a guide with curtain blinds.. Does anyone know a guide or can point me in a direction ??????


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Contact Bryan Perry, the owner of Frisco Rod and Gun - I understand that he handles Duck Blinds in the sound, he has some nice hunting equipment along with Guns at his store too ----- the Perry family's some mighty fine folks ---- River


----------

